# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Auslandstudium in Stettin

## Highlight

halli hallo! 

ich hatte mich fr einen studienplatz fr den medizin studiengang an der pam universitt beworben und wurde auch angenommen!
ich wollte nur erfahrungen sammeln, die meine vorgnger dort schon gemacht haben oder schon etwas darber gehrt haben!!!

Auerdem wollte ich fragen wie es dort mit den wohnungen ist? wie kann man am besten eine wohnung in der nhe der uni finden? (wie sind denn die mieten dort???)

wrde mich ber rckmeldungen freuen!

gru highlight

----------


## Roxi

Hi!

Also, ich war von Okt. 2004 bis Juli 2005 dort... benutz ein wenig die suchfunktion und du wirst so einiges ber mein jahr dort finden.

Ich knnte dir alle meine Bcher verkaufen. Sie sind alle in 1A Zustand. Wenn du mchtest, schick ich dir eine List und Bilder. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich jetzt schon um die Bcher zu kmmern, ich habe teilweise 3 wochen auf meine Bestellung ber Amazon gewartet. Dummerweise kann man die englischen Bcher auch nicht aus der Bibliothek ausleihen. Ich wrde dir meine Bcher fr 60% des Kaufpreises abgeben.

Zur Wohungssituation: Zieh auf keinen Fall ins Studentenwohnheim. Das ist relativ teuer und ich kenne keinen, dems gefallen hat. Such dir eine WG, davon gibts so einige. Ich hatte fr mein 12 qm2 Zimmer 120 Euro bezahlt... 

Falls du sonst noch Fragen hast, kannst du mir gerne schreiben.
Gru,
Roxanna

----------


## Highlight

vielen dank fr die hilfe
kannst du mir bitte die liste mit den namen der bcher schicken die du hast?!
(fotos wren auch nicht schelcht!)

das zimmer das du hattest war das in einer wg oder im studentenheim?
wann genau fangen eigentlich die vorlesungen an?

kennst du noch jemanden der zur zeit dort studiert?! es wre gut wenn ich zu jemandem dort kontakt aufnehmen kann der mir dort eventuell helfen knnte...

gru highlight

----------


## kanne

Hallo mein name ist karolina,
auch ich bin aus deitschland, wurde an der pam angenommen, will dort eine wohnung suchen . hast du irgendwelche neuigkeiten?
wann plannst du rber zufahren?

mfg

----------


## ***julia***

was muss denn in die bewerbung schreiben, damit man genommen wird  :hmmm...:  ... mchte mich dort jetzt auch bewerben, mal sehen obs klappt!
wenn ja, vielleicht knnen wir uns ja dann mal treffen und dann fahren wir zusammen runter und suchen ne wohnung?! wie wrs damit?
wo kommt ihr denn her?
wie schnell bekommt man denn seine antwort von der uni, wenn man sich bewirbt?
wart ihr schonmal in stettin? hab ja gehrt, dass die stadt nicht soo toll sein soll, aber davon berzeug ich mich lieber selbst...
habt ihr euch noch woanders beworben?

----------


## kay-bro

Hallo!
In den Bewerbungskriterien der uni steht:

(1) POSSESS the high school diploma or matriculation diploma *equivalent of such a standard, which is required to enter the university medical school in their country of origin.*  

Das man das Abitur besitzen muss ist mir schon klar, jedoch wollte ich wissen ob damit auch gemeint ist, dass der Durchschnitt dem deutschen NC ungefhr entsprechen muss, um an der Universitt angenommen zu werden?

Danke

----------


## kanne

Nein das heit es nicht. Eigentlich berechtigt dich ja auch hierzulande jeder notendurchschnitt zum medizinstudium, nur dass man in deutschland halt keinen platz bekommt.

lg

----------


## ***julia***

hi leute!!!!!!!!

ich hab heute auch telefonisch eine zusage aus stettin bekommen!!! werde morgen mal hinfahren und mir die stadt ansehen... 

wisst ihr inzwischen wo ihr wohnen werdet?

also man sieht sich im september in stettin!!!

----------


## ***julia***

hey, wer aus diesem forum fngt denn nun an in september in stettin zu studieren?
wann fahrt ihr nach stettin und wo wohnt ihr dann?
wo kommt ihr eigentlch her? vielleicht knnen wir ja ein stck zusammen fahren und uns somit die fahrtkosten teilen ?

----------

